# Help!



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Have just modded my bodum bistro grinder to the point where it can produce grounds as fine as those of a store-bought bag of espresso grounds (an italian company, can't remember which though). Seems fine enough to me anyway, and far finer than it used to produce. I can't afford to upgrade so this will have to do for now.

Anyway, with a new non-pressurised basket and a gaggia classic, I pulled a test shot. I tamped pretty hard, almost as hard as I could, and then flicked the switch. For the first couple of seconds all looked good, nice brown mouse tails, but then cream-coloured foamy water followed quickly and filled my espresso mug in a few seconds.

What has gone wrong?


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

My guess is that it doesn't grind fine enough. I occasionally use pre ground stuff and it runs through my machine in no time. Shop bought pre ground is not fine enough IMHO.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay, will try finer.

But...I have pulled shots with store bought and also beans ground more coarsely than this and never experienced this problem. It is quite unusual. I'll try to describe it better:

For one or two seconds it seems fine. Then, a kind of foam spurts out. Light brown. Frothy. Doesn't spray everywhere but the circumference of the new 'tail' is pretty big, 5-6mm perhaps. I could record a video perhaps and whack it on youtube?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but honestly it's the grinder that's at fault. An inconsistent grind could be causing the channelling to form.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah, so this is channeling?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It could be. If the flow gets faster all of a sudden it could be channelling or the puck might have cracked.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

It's not just that the flow gets faster but also that it's all frothy. Never seen anything like it before and I've had my machine a year. On not-very-close inspection, and on knock out, the puck hasn't cracked. Next time I pull a shot I'll have a better look.

Shall I try and get a video up? Not really sure how to other than on youtube.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

That would probably help diagnose a bit more if you could!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The super heavy tamp could also be part to blame, it will increase your chances of puck fracture and channelling ten fold, I understand though that when you don't have the option of grinding fine enough, it is the only hope you have but if you aren't too far off on the grind you should be able to tamp far lighter.

I'm sure you have come across somebody explaining channelling before but remember that water will always find the easiest course, if there isn't one then it will make one! If you can imagine a plant pot full of potting compost, if you where to compact it down as hard as you can then pour water on it, that water will just pool on top, most likely until the integrity of the compost surface is somehow breached by a hole, crack or gap down the side forming, if you were to just gently compress the compost, the water is going to soak through the whole pot evenly with less chance of channels and cracks, a similar theory applies to espresso except that water is being forced at 9bar of pressure through a comparitively thin and fragile puck.

Trouble is, unless your grind is bang on the money, it doesn't matter how you tamp you will never get it spot on, not to worry though, if you can enjoy drinking what you produce, that is all that matters, until you get upgraditis that is!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers guys. My machine is now warming up for its first use of the day and I'll make sure to film the shot pulling process. I'll also tamp with less pressure, that all made a lot of sense, Outlaw. I was almost putting my bodyweight on it! Any tips on how to regulate pressure? Is it just trial and error?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Well...I forgot to press record. Will try again later in the day. A lighter tamp produced a less vigorous froth but still a very fast shot. Maybe I should go back to the pressurised basket until I can afford a new grinder. I'm thinking about getting a Porlex hand grinder to bridge this time gap - worth it?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Is the Porlex worth it? Yes.

I used one for almost a year and it was just fine until I bought an Eureka.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers, Wando. Will get one soon! Can't wait to be able to make a decent espresso.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

For what it's worth...






Seems quite obvious from this pull what the problem is. The last shot started good and then went weird. This is more straight forward.

Porlex ordered!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a gusher! Definitely nowhere near fine enough, also you need freshly roasted beans. The oil content helps to bind the grounds and get a better extraction. Burr grinder and fresh beans are what you need.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

The beans are a good quality and freshly roasted from Small Batch Coffee in Hove, near Brighton. The grinder, I'll agree, is a piece of crap! Strange how I didn't get this foamy effect with the beans ground more coarsely than this though. Hmmm...

I have the same machine and tamper as you and would love to have the same grinder, too.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the porlex is a great idea for now to keep you going, i've not really used one for espresso but I know that many do with excellent results. As for tips on regulating the tamp pressure, one thing alot of people do is to tamp onto a set of bathroom scales to get a feeling for 30lb, I actually tamp a little lighter than that I think, though i have never done the scales thing, I found what works for me and stuck with it, which is to tamp down until it just feels firm and thats about it, with a slight twist off. if once you have the porlex, use that as a guide and just find what works for you, you will then very quickly develop a muscle memory for your chosen sweet spot.

Keep it nice and simple aswell, here is a vid on Gwilym taking about tamping technique which is worth a look.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

One thing you didn't mention is how much coffee you are using in the basket.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

What basket are you using and what weight of grounds? The fact the extraction was so fast means you are way off somewhere. I think in most peoples experience single baskets don't work. Always use a double and either enjoy the extra coffee or ditch the second shot if you don't want it (why would you?).

With the standard GC double basket (non-pressurised) you will probably want around 16-18g coffee.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

About 15g, I should reckon. In a non-pressurised double basket from Happy Donkey. I was using a pressurised double for about a year until I stumbled onto this site.

I find that even with only two level scoops/measures of coffee in the basket, I still see a shower screen imprint on the puck, or the dry grounds if I remove the filter before pulling the shot. If I use any more coffee than this then the filter refuses to fit in the group head and turn to lock in. I am guessing at 14-15g as I am using a 7g scoop to dose.

Using store bought espresso powder yields better results than seen on the video, so perhaps consistency is an issue in that the new grounds are from from it!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

And it's a double shot vessel I'm using, too.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Porlex came today. It's made a dramatic difference, despite the fact that one of the burrs is a tad badly formed and I'll hopefully be getting a replacement. I can finally pull a proper espresso!

14g should be a good amount for a double, right? I've got some digis so can weigh out my beans now. Just need to work on my tamp pressure and then things will be really good. Any tips for that?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Tomorrow, I'll film all the shots i pull and ask you guys for advice. Things have been going pretty well but occasionally I get my rat tails becoming frothy towards the end of the shot. Tamping too hard still? Will load up some videos tomorrow.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Just pulled a really nice shot and the bloody phone didn't take the video! Bah. Is this perhaps in the wrong forum now?? Will try again in a moment.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Pulled another shot, successfully filmed it, forgot to tamp!


----------

